# Packed lunch box



## LegoHouse

What do you put in yours? Age of child, too.

My daughter is 4. She has a sandwich, two frubes, cheese, carrot sticks, and fruit. She manages to polish off the lot. I'm wondering if maybe it's not enough :dohh: Also, all the other kids seem to take crisps. This makes me feel like she should, too, but she's not bothered about it so I should just not bother unless she asks, right?

:)


----------



## isil

my son takes something like:
* sandwich/muffin (savoury)/pasta
* cubes of cheese/a boiled egg
* 1 frube
* a pot of 2 of cucumber/yellow pepper/carrot
* apple/pot of grapes or strawberries

I did give him less on Tuesday (a smaller sandwich and no cheese/egg) and he asked for more in his packed lunch on Wednesday lol.


----------



## Tinylo

Lewis is just 4 and he takes a combination of:
Roll/pitta/sandwich/muffin
Cheese/cocktail sausages/crisps
Homemade cake or biscuit 
Frube/yogurt 
He doesn't like fruit and veg but since starting school he's eaten both at a.m. and p.m. snacktime so my little tyke is getting better!


----------



## RachA

Daniel is 5. He takes the following:

2 slices of bread, usually with cheese spread in them
either a yogurt of an Innocent tube thing
2 pieces of fruit
some kind of 'treat'

sometimes i also put in a babybel and/or tomatoes.

He is also given a piece of fruit at break time that all children get form the school.

He doesn't always eat it all - it all depends on how so he wants to get out to play - they are not allowed to play until they have 'finished'. Anything he leaves he snacks on when he gets home.

In respect of crisps - lots of the children in Daniel's school have them but i prefer not to put them in - he's in his second year now and has never asked me for them. When he does i will consider them as a treat once a week i think.


----------



## Lucasmum

Blimey Lucas gets starved compaired to some of your LO's :haha:

2 mini wraps always the same filling, grated cheese, chopped turkey, diced cucumber and tomato mixed with mayo
5 no more no less cherry tomatoes 
5 sticks of cucumber
7 strawberries or one of those kiddie packs of grapes
Apple juice

Any more he wouldnt eat any less and he would think he was dying of hunger!

Its quite safe to say Lucas has a few issues :blush:


----------



## RachA

Lucasmum said:


> Blimey Lucas gets starved compaired to some of your LO's :haha:
> 
> 2 mini wraps always the same filling, grated cheese, chopped turkey, diced cucumber and tomato mixed with mayo
> 5 no more no less cherry tomatoes
> 5 sticks of cucumber
> 7 strawberries or one of those kiddie packs of grapes
> Apple juice
> 
> Any more he wouldnt eat any less and he would think he was dying of hunger!
> 
> Its quite safe to say Lucas has a few issues :blush:

I like that you know how much Lucas will eat - some days Daniel comes home starving and other days he leaves most of it. I wish i knew he hungry he'd be lol


----------



## mummy3

My 2 that are at school (7 and 4) get the same and the 4 year old sometimes finishes and sometimes leaves things

Sandwich, today was ham and cheese with cucumber
Drink, carton of apple juice today
Box of raisins
Bag of baked crisps
Homemade cookie:flower:


----------



## evewidow

hmm i think my kids may be greedy ...

todays lunch for a 4 and a 6 year old was 

1 x cheese and cucumber cob
1x packet of skips (they only get crisps occasionally if no crisps they have crackers and cheese and a dif sandwich )
1 x pot of grapes - approx 20 grapes each
1x frube pouch
1x cheese string
1x cereal bar
1x orange juice
1x apple juice

they both have a juice and the cereal bar at "tuck" time the rest is for lunch . I rarely get anything bought back to me


----------



## julietz

sandwiches
drink- flavoured water
yoghurt
crisps
and a cake bar/cereal bar

mine already get a fruit at snack time


----------



## kerrie24

my 2 take hardly anything but if I put more in it doesnt get eaten.They are 10 and 6.They usually have

sandwich
cake or biscuit bar
fruit/cheese string/cheese cubes
small pot yoghurt or frube
and a drink,if I add crisps or extra fruit or yoghurt they bring it back.They say you dont get long enough to eat at lunchtime.I just make sure they have good meals at home.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Both my 8 and 4 year old today had

*Chicken, cucumber and lettuce sandwhich (8 year old 2 slices of bread 4 year old 1)
*Raisins
*Carrot Sticks
*8 Grapes
*A Frube
*A Cereal bar
*A pack of cheese

My 4 year old also gets a snack provided by the school and my 8 year old takes money to buy her own snack.
My 4 year old has still been really hungry after lunch so I'm going to start giving her a whole sandwhich, I'm more worried about the time it will take her to eat it rater than whether she will or not.

DD2 did moan that everyone else was taking crisps yet she wasn't but at the moment she seems quite happy with a cereal bar instead.

:flower:


----------



## jlhus

My son is 6 and he usually takes an egg salad sandwich and some crackers and cheese, a piece of fruit, some juice and water. He also likes to take dry cereal for his snack. Sometimes I send a thermos of soup. I try to keep it all healthy, and I don't send anything with sugar as it will have him bouncing off the walls


----------



## kmbabycrazy

My son is 4 he has a sandwich, packet or crisps, juice, gruit and animal biscuits. He rarely eats it all though as he'd rather go outside to play and generally just eats his sandwich and fruit and has some juice x


----------



## sabby52

Dec is 4 and if he takes a packed lunch (we usually pay for a hot meal) it will have

4 small cheese and ham sandwiches
small tub of grated cheese
2 plain biscuits
1 small tub of yoghurt
A banana, apple, grapes or strawberries
1 small carton of raisins
bottle of water

He wont eat everything, but I like to put in a good mixture so he will eat at least one other thing with his sandwiches.

They are not allowed crisps, juice or any kind of chocolate stuff in school, I found out last week this also includes choc-chip cookies, poor child got his cookie taken off him :(

They will get fruit and milk/water at break time, this is provided by the school for the first 2 years.


----------



## Dizzy321

my 6 year old takes

a wholemeal wrap with ham & grated cheese
banana
cherry tomatoes
cucumber sticks
small bag of mini cookies
yogurt


----------



## KayBea

my LO is only 19 months so maybe i shouldnt be in here..

but anyway she goes to a friends house once a week to give me a break & so she can see her little playmate!

i pack:

1 slice of bread into a sandwich with cheese or ham etc (she just eats the filling so dont know why i bother :haha:)
her bottle of water
an apple/15ish grapes/banana
a cheesestring (as her treat) or babybell
frube/inocent fruit thing
3 cocktail sausages or 2 scotch eggs (mini ones).

xx


----------



## mumandco

Tyler is 4 
He has ham sandwiches (4 squares)
Crisps
A biscuit bar like a kit Kat
A piece of fruit 
Cheese string
Yogurts 
And a few cherry tomatoes
And obviously a drink


----------



## LaDY

My son has only had a packed lunch a couple of times and i put in: 

sandwich 
bread sticks 
fruit 
yougurt 
pack of sultanas/raisens 
drink 

xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

They advise at our school not to pack to much. 3 or 4 things.

sandwich/roll/wrap/pasta
fruit
small cake
yoghurt
drink


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Mine take crisps sometimes but not every day. x


----------



## rory83coyotes

Ok so I don't really pack a lunch for my kiddos but after reading this thread I was really curious so I had to google what a frube was. Found out its yogurt haha


----------

